# Export license company



## ajlove3rd (Jun 9, 2009)

Could anybody tell me where can I import Sig Sauer pistols? I do have the legal licenses. Appreciate your help. 
:smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Contact Sig directly.


----------

